# Trivia 2/20



## luckytrim (Feb 20, 2019)

trivia 2/20
DID YOU KNOW...
Our collective weight is going up. The average American male  has gained 17.1
pounds and the average American female has added 15.4 pounds  since 1988.

1. Tricky Question !!
Spain Borders five countries ; name them .
2. For 12 years, Kelly Ripa starred as Hayley Vaughan on what  soap opera?
3. What was fashion designer 'Coco' Chanel's real first  name?
4.  Number of pints of blood in the average human ? ___ to ___  Pints ...
5. This 18th century offshoot of English Quakers once had  about 5500
members, but had declined to three in 2012...
6. Sarah Gilbert played Darlene on "Roseanne" but her sister  played an
adorable half pint on another long running show. What was the  sister's name?
7. How do you spell the highly seasoned soup containing  primarily various 
amounts of fish and shellfish  ?   You know what I'm talking  about... Starts 
with Bou...
8. Who is the subject of the film , "Anne of a Thousand Days"  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
According to PC World, Apple will not honor the warranty of an  Apple
computer if the computer has been exposed to cigarette  smoke.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Morocco*, Andorra, France, Portugal, and  Gibraltar.
2. 'All My Children'
3. Gabrielle
4.  -  10 to 12
5. the Shakers
6.  Melissa Gilbert
7. Bouillabaisse
8. Anne Boleyn

TRUTH !!
So you think smoking is just bad for your health? As a couple  of Apple
Computer owners found out recently, smoking apparently has  more far reaching
consequences to a person than just their overall well being.  It can even
void your Apple computer warranty as well.

In two separate incidents, a couple of readers from the  Consumerist found
out the hard way that their warranties were voided due to  smoking when their
systems were taken in for repair. Seems some Apple repair  personnel take the
dangers of secondhand smoke very seriously and consider  computer systems
exposed to the stuff as contaminated equipment.

Read all about it !!
https://www.geek.com/apple/warning-smoking-near-apple-computers-could-void-your-warranty-989192/

* the Morocco–Spain border is in the cities of Melilla and  Sueta, two
Spanish cities in north Africa.


----------

